# Buffering saltwater tank



## aerialmaneuversstu (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi, I owned a 75 gallon LPS dominated saltwater tank. I use tap water for my water changes. I found that our tap water's pH is low, especially in Coquitlam. How are you guys buffering your water? Any product on the market that is good for raising the pH before you add your salt? I use seachem reef salt. Thank for all your help.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

My salt buffers to 8.2


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi,

I don't think you need to buffer your water before adding the salt. Try testing afterwards and if you need, then buffer with whatever J&L recommend.

AquaAddict


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Baking soda


----------

